# 96 Altima GXE Shift Linkage Problem



## djtone2049 (Feb 1, 2005)

What up? my friend screwed up his car so know its stuck in 2nd gear and wont leave that gear. any suggestions on what it could be???


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Is it a Manual or Auto trans?

Troy


----------



## djtone2049 (Feb 1, 2005)

Stick Shift


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It could be low gear oil in the trans or very likely it is the lower rear engine mount is bad. The engine mount will deteriorate and shift the engine's position causing the linkage to bind. Check that and let me know.

Troy


----------

